# buffedCast 503 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (17. Oktober 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (17. Oktober 2016)

Warum haben Asura so riesige Ohren?


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2016)

Was denkt ihr wird das grosse Thema auf der Blizzcon sein ?

Glaubt ihr Sony kann die VR Brillen für die breite Masse interessant machen ?


----------



## brave78 (17. Oktober 2016)

Blizzcon

 

Allen Gerüchten nach wird es ja eine Ankündigung im Diablo Universum geben, denkt Ihr eher das es ein Addon oder sogar ein Diablo 4? geben wird?  Oder evtl. etwas ganz anderes im DIablo UNiversum?

Ich fänd jedenfalls ein Diablo 4 in der gleichen Art (Perspektive / Gameplay) nicht überzeugend, da müsste schon etwas anders kommen - Diablo in 3D, als Shooter oder irgendwie anders halt ;-)

 

Warcraft

 

- was dürfen wir bezüglich WoW an Ankündigungen erwarten? Patch 7.2 Vorschau?

- Wann kommt eigentlich das erste T19-Set? Mit Patch 7.1 kommt ja schon der 2. Raid (wenn auch nur ein kleiner) aber mit fehlen die T-Sets und die aus der Klassenhalle sind besser als nichts, mehr aber auch nicht.

- Lassen sich die Rüstungen aus der Ordenshalle auch noch weiter aufwerten? - Obliterum geht ja mit 7.1 auch bis 855 

- Ich bekomme ziemlich oft die gleichen World Quests.. sollten das nicht mehrere hundert verschiedene sein? ;-)

 

SWTOR

 

- was erhofft ihr euch vom neuen Addon - wird es grundlegende veränderugnen geben? - Oder muss ich wieder Quests in Schlauchleveln machen und Ruf bei fünfunddrölfzig neuen Anhängern farmen? *gähn*

  Ich habe die ersten 3 Monate des letztens Addons gespielt, dann hat mich aber der geringe Umfang der einzelnen Episoden doch enttäuscht :/ Ich konnte mich auch bisher noch nicht motivieren alle Episoden nach zu holen - wie geht es euch?

 

Overwatch

 

- denkt Ihr blizzard baut da irgendwann mal einen Story Mode rein? - Ich finde die Welt und die Geschichten der einzelnen Charaktere jedenfalls echt Klasse gemacht. Man mekt das Blizzard da wesentlich mehr Story in der Hinterhand hat. (von Titan her)

 

Vielen Dank und macht weiter so ihr versüßt mir den täglichen Arbeitsweg ;-)

 

Gruß

brave


----------



## Nafatima (17. Oktober 2016)

Moin Buffies, schön mal wieder von euch zu hören. Habt ihr so lange Urlaub in der Redaktion?   

 

meine Fragen zu WOW (Gameplay):


wie funktioniert die variable Zuweisung der Gegenstandsstufen des Loots in Inis und Raids? Muß ich mit dem besten Itemlevel, das ich anziehen kann, die Ini betreten, damit der Loot, den ich bekomme vom level gleichwertig oder höher skaliert wird? Bekomme ich immer höherwertigen Loot, als das Itemlevel, dass ic anhabe/in der Tasche habe?
ich bekomme bei meinen (als blaue seltene makierte) Ordenshallenquest, Gegenstände, die Questitems sein sollen, nur habe ich durch diese keine Quests bekommen. Wo kann man solche benutzen, bzw. wofür sind die?
wann soll der Raid "Nachtfestung(???)" erscheinen? noch vor dem im patch 7.1 angekündigten Raid Halle der Tapferkeit?
 

meine Fragen zur Lore:

 


ist Ysera wirklich tot tot tot???
wo steckt eigentlich Guldan? isher hält der sich ja ziemlich zurück und hatte nach dem Auftritt im Cinematik keine Szene im Spiel, oder?
was haltet ihr davon, dass sylvanas jetzt klamotten an hat. furchtbar, oder?
kann eigentlich König Anduin ein Schattenpriester sein/werden?
Gruß Nafatima


----------



## NoobConnÄction (17. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

 

dann werde ich mich auch mal wieder mit Fragen beteiligen

 

 

World of Warcraft:

 

*  Ist schon bekannt ob man die Anhänger seiner Ordenshalle mit 7.1. auch weiter aufwerten kann als die jetzige Gegenstandsstufe 850 bzw. gibt es da eventuell Infos vom PTR ?

 

*  Wie gefällt euch mit etwas Abstand das Storytelling im Endgebiet Suramar ? Ich würde nahtlos behaupten das es das beste Endgebiet ist das man uns in all den Jahren geboten hat. Wir haben kürzlich darüber gewitzelt das man es auch als die moderne Version von "Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo" sehen kann, hunderte Junkies und skurile Gestalten 

 

*  Was ist euer Tip - wohin geht die Reise mit 7.2. - der ja offenbar auf der Blizzcon vorgestellt wird ?

 

*  ... und Last but not Least - habt Ihr schon Legendaries ergattern können ?

 

Gruß

 

Jörg alias Unstyle

NoobConnÄction


----------

